

Can 32,000 Data Points Yield The Perfect Book Recommendation? - taylorbuley
http://paidcontent.org/article/419-booklamp-uses-32000-data-points-to-find-your-next-read/

======
mathattack
Any incremental improvement in recommendations is useful, more so than just
advertising. Now if it's finding books that I wouldn't find on my own....
Wowsers! But that's just me.

